# White Oak Bayou "fattie"



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Skipped the couch and all too painful Texans games of recent. Instead grabbed a fly rod and did some urban fishing.

The boys &I have been fishing it a bit over a year and have covered much of it. I can tell you few stretches have no fish. Few stretches are anything close to pristine but the fish are willing, close and fun.

Caught this 'fattie' yesterday on a #6 Green sparkle Wooley Bugger.

Fun is where you find it.

Pete A.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

WOW! White Oak Bayou? I have lived near it all my life. That is a neat photo you posted, beautiful fish and really nice tackle!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nice . . . . way to go!


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

That is an amazing specimen! A huge high five!
B


----------

